# France Passion



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi all and a happy new year to all,
Fiona and I have used FP for the passed 3 years on a ad hoc basis, we have stayed at some delightful spots and some not, just wondering if anyone had done a serious tour and built up a bit of a register of the good and not so good.
We are just looking at planning this years trip and thought we would use more FP stopovers 
would love to hear from anyone who could advise.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Which area are you planning to go to and which route will you take?
lala


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We stayed last year at the Aire at Haux, no 727, p.119 in the 2009 book.
Chateau Peneau is a fabulous vineyard. The aire is set on the edge of a rural road on the edge of the vineyard. It has free power and water, hot showers and washing up water and a loo, and the wine and the views were to die for:


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi LaLa this time I think we will be heading down to Provence, probably take the Route De Napoleon but no time restraints so open to any suggestions 

Mrs W, Vendee we did on last trip spent a couple of weeks in area on way back from Spain, but have made a note of your suggestion ... sounds delightful

But France offers so much, just want to find some very attractive and relaxing areas to investigate at leisure.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

MrsW said:


> We stayed last year at the Aire at Haux, no 727, p.119 in the 2009 book.
> Chateau Peneau is a fabulous vineyard. The aire is set on the edge of a rural road on the edge of the vineyard. It has free power and water, hot showers and washing up water and a loo, and the wine and the views were to die for:


Not sure which book Mrs W is referring to:

In 2009 FP book it is p 187 under Haux

In the White (le monde Camping Car) book it is on p 106 No. 869 Private Aire.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We are going to France for the month of April, and last April we had our first experiences of using aires. We were very pleased with them and plan to use them again. I am wondering if it would be really useful to join the Passion scheme as well? The thing that puts me off is the reporting of how difficult it can be to find the FP sites. 

I see how one could spend a few bob on Aires books, FP, ACSI etc. Yet I think that so many towns and villages have aires or municipal sites and it isn't difficult to find somewhere to stay. 

What do the great and the good of MHF think?

Ca


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Aires seem to be the best bet but there are some good FP. the one at Monbazillac springs to mind.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi we used the fp book last summer never again we had a lot of trouble using the book so next year we will keep our money and use all the airs France fantastic book easy to use and even has long/latitude for your sat nav


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi,
these France Passion sites might be relevant to your itinerary. We are so glad we used them, they are quite different to aires, though we use those as wll.
On way to Provence we stayed at Pothieres in the Cote d'Or, M Andre Noirot was a lovely host, very informative degustation, wine not cheap but good - as he said a few hundred metres and he would have been in Champagne.
Quiet and pleasant, high up but facing away from the panoramic view, no drinking water available.
In the Isere we went to Soleymieu which had closed its doors to France Passion, luckily there was another stop in the nearby village of Sermerieu, a biggish field next to a small wine producer. We were made very welcome by a very pleasant elderly couple who were delighted to discuss the state of modern France and sell us some wine.
Alsi in the Isere we went to |St-Baudille et Pipet and it was friendly and fine, with a superb view of the mountains.
In the Alpes de Haute Provence we never yet found Valensole, turning back after a few hundred metres od stont potholed track (and we have 4 wheel drive!) so stayed at the Maison du Lavandin at Ste Croix de Verdun, a secluded site in a truffle orchard, lovely. A French van there had stayed for a week, buying their veg from the host's garden.
The aire ar Ste Croix is also worth a stop, especially if you can get a lakeside spot.
In the Var we stayed at La Motte, a beautiful site shaded bt huge pines and with a view of the hills of Provence. Charming people, good walks, wine expensive.
In the Vaucluse we stayed at Mirabeau, the Chateau de Clapier, good welcome, good wine, site ok. Also at Cucuron, Moulin Oliversion. They were very busy preparing for a festival. The site is an area of hardstanding but the village of Cucuron is a short walk and well worth a visit, especially the town museum and old mill opposite.
Finally the aire at Fontaine de Vaucluse is very good and in the village, which has an excellent WW2 museum, among other attractions.
hope this is useful, PM me if you'd like more info
lala


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

zulurita said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > We stayed last year at the Aire at Haux, no 727, p.119 in the 2009 book.
> ...


Not sure which book we have. I took it from the itinerary I had on my laptop for last summers holiday. The book is locked in the van and it's too cold to venture out to find it at the moment, sorry!

We had no problem finding it though, where-ever it is listed!


----------



## jeanie201 (Apr 22, 2008)

First thanks to lalala for a very informative posting. A really good FP site in Provance is the one at Grasse. Owner Nicolas is very friendly and speaks very good English (if only my French were as good!). Bus to Grasse stops outside gate and very secure with gate locked at night. Excellant range or local procducts in his shop, and will let you stay a couple of nights if you ask him. No.06130, p.68 in 2009 book. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Also at Cucuron, Moulin Oliversion. They were very busy preparing for a festival. The site is an area of hardstanding but the village of Cucuron is a short walk and well worth a visit, especially the town museum and old mill opposite.


I agree with lalala- we stayed there last June-we we only ones there right in midst of Olive Grove. Mine host welcomed us with as bottle of local wine and next morning we stocked up on the same brand at nearby wine cellar in village.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

The campsite database has a good few entries,buts needs more,be sure to add them and reviews
as you visit!
We love the scheme,and used it more than sites or aires in 7 weeks in France last year.Don't be put of off with the thoughts of being difficult to find,the vast majority of places we've stayed at have been fairly straight forward to find.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

See latest MMM mag (Jan edition) Complete article on someone touring using FP.

Pete


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Hopefully as good publicity continues the scheme will attract more small producers to offer places to stay. As I said earlier we had a great time using the sites. However it is not all unmitigated pleasure. I would say that it is essential to have a back-up plan of another place that can be reached before dark, in other words don't rely on finding, liking, or getting into your first chosen spot. We couldn't find three places, left one because of a group of continually barking dogs, found but didn't go into one because we simply didn't feel happy about it, and left another because the neighbours simply didn't want us there (and given the siting of the piece of land we sympathised with them).
Some places offer room for only one or two m/hs and even in October we went to one site offering five places that was already full. 
A judicious mix of France Passion, Aires and campsites suits us.
lala


----------

